# Démarrage impossible (écran blanc) - mémoire saturée



## chookboul (16 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

Voilà, je fais appel à vos lumières. J'ai un iMac Intel (fin 2009) avec un DD de 320 Go. Ce disque dur arrive à saturation. 
Tout a commencé" lorsque j'ai voulu télécharger une mise à jour cartographique pour mon GPS. Il m'a annoncé, que mon disque de démarrage était saturé. Effe"ctivement en faisant Cmd + i , il me mets 0 octet disponibles. 
J'ai donc quitter toutes les applications, et supprimer quelques fichiers, vider la corbeille, ...
J'ai ensuite voulu le redémarrer, parfois il retrouve un peu de mémoire avec cette manip. 
Sauf que là, il n' a rien voulu savoir : écran blanc.

Je l'ai donc complètement éteint puis rallumer, mais pas mieux.
J'ai juste réussi à lancer par une procédure spécifique l'utilitaire disque, mais après avoir réparer les autorisations, ... toujours au même point. En voulant réinstaller MAC OX Mavericks, il me met un message de manque de mémoire. J'ai réussi à voir qu'il y avait 252 Mo de libres (certes c'est très peu ).

Je me dis donc, que mon problème est surement un problème de mémoire, car lorsque j'allume le Mac, j'arrive sur l"cran de choix de l'utilisateur (il y en a 2 + un invité), mais quelque soit l'utilisateur choisi, je finis toujours sur un écran blanc éternel.

Pensez-vous que je puisse  supprimer des fichiers (ou les transférer) vers un autre Mac avec la fonction Disque cible (en FireWire) ?

Voilà, merci de m'avoir lu jusqu'au bout, mais je voulais être assez complet dans mon problème.

D'avance, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !!!


----------



## Sly54 (16 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Essaie un démarrage en mode sans échec.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2014)

soit l'indexation de fichiers est fausse 
(parfois le mac annonce etre plein par erreur)

soit le disque est vraiment plein

soit le disque est en mauvais état( physique ou écriture) et ca engendre des anomalies

--
par ailleurs pour plus tard

*il est vivement recommandé  de toujours avoir de la place libre pour que l'OS puisse bosser
ca pinaille sur combien exactement et ca varie selon l'OS mais au moins plusieurs gigas  ou plusieurs dizaines de gigas

et quand on a un disque tout petit ( ce qui n'est pas ton cas) on bascule la gestion permanente ou stockage de gros fichiers hors du mac




**il est vivement recommandé de  ne pas faire des sauvegardes  externes qu'au moment de gros problemes 
(d'autant que soit elles peuvent ne pas se faire soit elles peuvent etre elles mêmes corrompues ou avec anomalies)

=> faire  des sauvegardes  externes quand le mac est sain, et  *tout le temps* 
( time machine et/ou clone par exemple)

dans ton cas rien ne dit que les sauvegardes ( même en copie simple de fichiers) pourront se faire ou seront propres


---
il faudrait verifier réparer le disque
( via CMD R / utilitaire de disque)


----------



## chookboul (16 Octobre 2014)

MERCI !!!

Sur vos conseils, j'ai démarré l'iMac en mode sans échec. J'ai continué à faire un peu place. Je me retrouve donc avec  8,7 Go d'espace disponible.

J'ai aussi lancer l'utilitaire disque, pour dans un premier temps le vérifier, et lutilitaire n'a pas jugé bon de le réparer. Son verdict était que le disque dur semblait en bon état.

J'avais bine fait également des saiuvegardes sur un disque dur externe avec Time Machine, mais la dernière version était trop vieillle (et tournait sous OS 10.6). Là encore, les sauvegardes n'ont pas pu être continuées, toujours pas manque de place. J'avais une partition d'un disque dur externe de 500 Go. Le disque dur étant de 320 Go, je me disais que ce devrai être suffisant, d'autant que normalement, il efface les sauvegardes les plus anciennes lorsqu'il manque de place. Mais visiblement , ça ne lui suffisait quand même pas.

Bref, je vais donc essayer de le redémarrer normalement, (mais j'hésite !!!). Et si je vois que tout se passe bien , je pense que je ferai une nouvelle sauvegarde Time Machine, en écrasant complètement la précédente.

Donc encore merci pour vos précieux conseils.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------

Je viens donc de redémarrer mon Mac, et tout semble fonctionner normalement, sauf que tout fonctionne .... au ralenti !

Peut être qu'un petit coup d'Onyx et/ou ClamXv pourrait arranger un peu les choses ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Octobre 2014)

chookboul a dit:


> [/COLOR]Je viens donc de redémarrer mon Mac, et tout semble fonctionner normalement, sauf que tout fonctionne .... au ralenti !


Même 8,7 Go, c'est peut être pas beaucoup (pas assez ?)
Quel modèle de Mac ?
Combien de RAM ?

Que dit le Moniter d'activité ?

As tu fais ce que t'a suggéré pascal ?


> il faudrait verifier réparer le disque
> ( via CMD R / utilitaire de disque)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2014)

chookboul a dit:


> J'avais bine fait également des saiuvegardes sur un disque dur externe avec Time Machine, mais la dernière version était trop vieillle (et tournait sous OS 10.6). Là encore, les sauvegardes n'ont pas pu être continuées, toujours pas manque de place. J'avais une partition d'un disque dur externe de 500 Go. Le disque dur étant de 320 Go, je me disais que ce devrai être suffisant, d'autant que normalement, il efface les sauvegardes les plus anciennes lorsqu'il manque de place. Mais visiblement , ça ne lui suffisait quand même pas.


ce qui est parfaitement normal !
car tu as CHANGÉ d'OS et en ce cas là TM se comporte avec divers options( écraser les sauvegardes ancien OS   ou pas - heriter ou pas  ET faire une sauvegarde du mac nouvel OS)


----------



## chookboul (17 Octobre 2014)

Alors voici la config de mon iMac : 

iMac (début 2009) modèle MB417 :

Processeur  : Intel Core 2 Duo à 2,66 GHz
2 Go de ram (peut être que 4 serait nécessaire avec OS X Mavericks ?)
Disque Dur Serial ATA de 320 Go (7200 tr/mn).

Oui, j'ai effectué la réparation du disque dur via l'utilitaire disque, mais celui-ci n'a pas jugé nécessaire de la faire, car le disque est en bon état. Je l'avais vérifié auparavant (toujours avec Utilitaire Disque).

Enfin quant au Moniteur d'activité, il indique :

une mémoire physique de 2 Go et une mémoire utilisée de 1,79 à 1,99 Go

Pour ce qui est des sauvegardes TM, la dernière était toujours sous OS Snow Léopart, mais c'est vrai que je n'ai pas fait attention aux différentes options. Il se peut donc que je n'ai pas choisi l'option de supprimer les sauvegardes les plus anciennes.

C'est grave Docteur ???


----------



## Sly54 (17 Octobre 2014)

2 Go de RAM, c'est peu !!
AS tu regardé la pression mémoire ?
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5890?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2014)

+1
2GB avec mavericks , même si c'est le minimum theorique , c'est peu

vaut mieux plus, même 4 c'est limite

le max pour ce mac est 8


----------

